# Wasserkühlung Komplettset oder Luftkühlung



## Gepettox (27. August 2013)

*Wasserkühlung Komplettset oder Luftkühlung*

Hiho

hab ja schon unzählige Reviews zu den Wasserkühlungen in der Komplettsetlösung gelesen aber werd einfach nicht schlau daraus. 

Meine Frage ist ganz einfach: Lohnt es sich auf solch ein Komplettset wie z.B. die Corsair Hxx serie oder die Serie von Coolermaster usw. umzurüsten?
Wollte einfach mal nach persönlichen Erfahrungen fragen da mir diese mehr zu sagen wie irgend welche Reviews aus dem Netz. Wie sind Temps, Lautstärke usw. im Vergleich zu ner guten Luftkühlungslösung?

Ich entschuldige mich vorher schonmal falls ich einen ähnlichen Thread hier im Forum übersehen habe, der meine Frage beantworten könnte.

Gekühlt werden soll ein FX8350 der zur zeit von einem Scythe Katana 3 gekühlt wird. Also so ziemlich die billigste Luftkühlung . Gehäuse ist gut durchlüftet.  Da der Lüfter des Katanas langsam aber stetig immer lauter wird möchte ich umrüsten.

Danke schonmal

MFG Benni


----------



## Joselman (27. August 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Komplettset oder Luftkühlung*

Bei der Lautstärke kommt es immer auf die Lüfter an die auf dem Radiator sitzen. Kann also auch lauter werden als eine Luftkühlung.
Temps sollten niedriger sein. Hab da aber jetzt keinen Vergleich.


----------



## Gepettox (27. August 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Komplettset oder Luftkühlung*

Hast du denn schon erfahrung mit so nem komplettset gemacht? Wenn ja mit welchem?


----------



## cozma (27. August 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Komplettset oder Luftkühlung*

Man kann grundsätzlich folgende Aussage treffen:

Ein guter Luftkühler ist meist leise und leistungsstark, für deinen FX gut geeignet für den
Standardbetrieb bis hin zu overclocking mit leicht erhöhter Spannung.
Eine Kompaktwasserkühlung ist meist etwas bis deutlich lauter, leistungsstark und gerade
beim overclocking temperaturstabiler als die Luftlösung.
Drosselt man die Drehzahl der Lüfter des Kompaktwakü ist dieser aber auch nicht mehr 
leistungsfähiger als ein guter Luftkühler.


----------



## Gepettox (27. August 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Komplettset oder Luftkühlung*

Also hat man von ner guten Luftkühlung mehr als von ner Wakü fürs geld? 

Zur zeit läuft mein FX auf 4,4 Ghz primestabil mit minimalster Spannungserhöhung. Temps liegen bei 68 °C nach ner Stunde Prime. 
Ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu heiss, deswegen kam ich auf die Idee mit der Wakü. Aber sollte mit ner anständigen Luftkühlung kein Problem sein den runter zu kühlen oder?


----------



## Sugar70 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Komplettset oder Luftkühlung*

Hi,
meinen FX 6300 lasse ich immer noch von meiner Corsair H50 kühlen. Die Kühlung ist zwar auch schon "in die Tage" gekommen jedoch Kühlt sie noch sehr gut! Habe zwei Noiseblocker mit 650 ump im Sandwich am Radiator laufen. Bei 25 grad Raumtemperatur zeigt mir Speedfan 30 grad CPU Temperatur an! Prime bei Vollast 43 grad! Kann also nur eine gute Empfehlung aussprechen!!!


----------



## Gepettox (27. August 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Komplettset oder Luftkühlung*

Das hört sich doch gut an. Hast du den Originalen Lüfter fürn Radi weiter verwendet oder hast du dir direkt zwei neue besorgt?

Ach da stehts ja.....Sorry überlesen xD

War denn der Corsair zu laut oder haste einfach direkt getauscht ohne zu probieren?


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. August 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Komplettset oder Luftkühlung*

ich hab das komplett set hier: 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 DDC/XT - Set Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 DDC/XT - Set 40192
habs inzwischen aber um einige komponenten erweitert.


----------



## the.hai (27. August 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Komplettset oder Luftkühlung*



Gepettox schrieb:


> Also hat man von ner guten Luftkühlung mehr als von ner Wakü fürs geld?
> 
> Zur zeit läuft mein FX auf 4,4 Ghz primestabil mit minimalster Spannungserhöhung. Temps liegen bei 68 °C nach ner Stunde Prime.
> Ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu heiss, deswegen kam ich auf die Idee mit der Wakü. Aber sollte mit ner anständigen Luftkühlung kein Problem sein den runter zu kühlen oder?


 
Die Temps sind dch völlig in Ordnung, sofern die Werte Stimmen.



Sugar70 schrieb:


> Hi,
> meinen FX 6300 lasse ich immer noch von  meiner Corsair H50 kühlen. Die Kühlung ist zwar auch schon "in die Tage"  gekommen jedoch Kühlt sie noch sehr gut! Habe zwei Noiseblocker mit 650  ump im Sandwich am Radiator laufen. Bei 25 grad Raumtemperatur zeigt  mir Speedfan 30 grad CPU Temperatur an! Prime bei Vollast 43 grad! Kann  also nur eine gute Empfehlung aussprechen!!!



ein dT von 18°C unter volllast mit ner H50? also an wunder glaube ich schon lange nichtmehr, ich denke du solltest die genauigkeit der werte anzweifeln^^

Corsair Hydro Series H70 und H50 All in One Wasserkhlung im Test - Messwerte (6/7)

ein test mit nem i7 860, der auch 95w tdp hat 

@TE

die temps sehen in ordnung aus, aber wenn dann lieber nen dickeren lukühler kaufen. ansonsten lohnt sich ne kowakü erst ab doppelter radiatorgröße, damit sie auch leistungsfähig und leise sind (also ab h100). allerdings sind das dann auch wieder 100€ anstatt 30-50€ (Macho reicht ja).


----------



## Gepettox (27. August 2013)

@FeuerToifel: Das Set is mal richtig solide, jedoch wollte ich nicht mein Budget sprengen  

Was haste denn mit der Kühlung für Temps? 

Ich denke ich greife doch zur guten alten luftkühlung. 

Naja mit meinem alten phenom 2 955 Black hatte ich mit sehr viel mehr Spannung unter prime nur 52 Grad max. Deswegen scheinen mir die 68 Grad etwas zu hoch zumal ich kaum Spannung erhöht hab. 

Die gute alte nervige frage : welche lukü würdet ihr mir empfehlen?  Preis sollte im Rahmen bleiben


----------



## the.hai (27. August 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Komplettset oder Luftkühlung*

Test: Thermalright HR-02 Macho - Neuer Klassenprimus in der Budgetklasse


 der Macho ist wohl der beste Kühler, wenn man Leistung zu kleinem Preis will. der nh d14 von noctua stellt m.M. die spitze der nahrungskette dar. dazwischen tummeln sich dann dark rock, matterhorn und co.

guggst du  http://www.hartware.de/review_1522_5.html


----------



## Gepettox (27. August 2013)

Wow... Unschlagbar für den preis

 Dann wohl doch wakü  

Ne Erfahrung ist er wert.  Habe noch nie was mit wakü zu tun gehabt, also wird es Zeit


----------



## Gepettox (27. August 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Komplettset oder Luftkühlung*

Der macho ist aber doch ansprechend. Dann doch lieber lukü  

Naja werd mir mal noch eine Tests anschauen und mich dann entscheiden.

Danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Uter (27. August 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Komplettset oder Luftkühlung*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

-CLOSED-


----------

